# De carácter previo



## Pey

Antes que nada... hola 

Siempre visito esta página al igual que el foro y me es muy útil. Es mi página preferida a la hora de buscar palabras ó expresiones.
Me animé y me registré... y acá estoy 
Estoy traduciendo un documento de terminos de uso de una página web y me gustaría tener en claro algunos terminos (aclaro que vi todos los threads del foro pero no encontre ninguna adecuada para el contexto).

"El usuario deberá remitir con *carácter previo"

*Se me ocurrió "the user will have to refer in previous capacity/character" pero no estoy seguro 

Otra duda que tengo es con esta oración

"*EL COSTE DE CADA  DESCARGA ES DE DOS SMS"

A lo cual le puse "the cost of every download is two SMS" (ó sería "of two MSM/by two MSM?)

Gracias de antemano 

No vi el subforo de Legal Terminology, perdon *


----------



## Smac

Pey said:


> "El usuario deberá remitir con *carácter previo"*
> Se me ocurrió "the user will have to refer in previous capacity/character" pero no estoy seguro


 
This is not a complete sentence so it is difficult to understand. (There are various possibilities.) The one that seems to me most likely is
"the user will have to re-transmit the previous character". (Character = letter, digit or symbol.)



Pey said:


> "*EL COSTE DE CADA DESCARGA ES DE DOS SMS"*


 
SMS = Short Message Service (textos por movil) so I expect that the cost of a download is twice that of sending a text message of 160 characters.

Welcome to the forum, Pey.  I hope that this is of some help.


----------



## Pey

Thanks for replying 

Here is the whole context

"1.2. Para ello, Netlink Investments ofrece un servicio PREMIUM de descargas de alta velocidad, eficiente y libre de virus. A cambio, el usuario deberá remitir con *carácter previo* dos SMS bajo las condiciones que se señalan en la cláusula 2.2. sobre las condiciones económicas del servicio."

"1.2. To that end, Netlink Investments offers a high-speed download PREMIUM service, efficient and Virus-free. In exchange, the user will have *to refer in previous capacity *with two SMS under the terms that are pointed out in the 2.2 clause about the economic terms of the service."


"2.2. El coste de cada SMS enviado por el usuario a dicho número *es de* 1,20 EUROS+ IVA, por lo que el coste total de acceso al servicio PREMIUM *será de *2,40 EUROS +IVA"

No sé como traducir la diferencia entre "es" y "es de"

"2.2. The cost of every SMS sent by the user to the abovementioned number *is *1,20 EUROS+IVA, therefore the total cost to access the PREMIUM service *will be *2,40 EUROS+IVA."

Lo mismo en este caso, por eso es que anteriormente pregunté si podia ser "will be" ó "will be of/by" 

Gracias por la respuesta y la bienvenida smac


----------



## Doubter

Hola, Pey. Yo lo escribiría de la siguienta manera:
...user must send two SMS as prior payment......
...PREMIUM service is 2.40...
Saludos!

Creo que intentas forzar una traducción demasiado literal (con perdón y respeto).....In exchange, users must send two SMS as prior payment under the terms..........in clause 2.2 regarding .......
y luego, "the cost is", no "the cost will be" o "the cost is of"
Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## Pey

Pero como incluirias " ...user must send two SMS as prior payment......" en esta oración? Porque la traducción se alteraría bastanta.

Si alguien me puede aclarar la duda sobre "will be/will be of/will by" se los agradecería mucho, no sólo por esta ocasión en particular, si no por otras furutas 

Muchas grancias


----------



## Doubter

Hola, lee mi mensaje original, va editado. Ciao


----------



## Pey

Creo que lo tomé demasiado literal dado que son terminos de servicio o como tal con terminos legales, pero queda 
bien así como me dijiste 

Gracias Doubter 

Otra pequeña duda tengo (espero no estar molestando demasiado) es la siguiente:

"El USUARIO WEB acepta que la Página Web ha sido diseñada de buena fe por XXXXXX Investments pudiendo, en cualquier caso, contener imprecisiones o errores que serán subsanados a la mayor brevedad posible tan pronto tenga conocimiento de ello."

"The WEBSITE USER agrees that the website has been designed in good faith by XXXXXX Investments and could , in any case, contain imprecisions or mistakes that will be recitified as soon as we *be *aware of the problem."

En ese caso sería Be ó Are? porque si pusiera "Are" diría "tan pronto estamos consciente" en cambio con "be" sería "tan pronto estemos concientes del problema" ? ó me equivoco?

Sé que he cambiado el texto original en la traducción, pero me gustaba más así.

Gracias 
Salu2


----------



## Doubter

Che, muchas de nada, "flaco"


----------



## Doubter

Hola, Pey.    Yo sólo cambiaría "imprecisions" por "inaccuracies". Imprecision se refiere a una cualidad, y lo otro, a un error.
Con respecto a tu otra pregunta, sería "are". Ese subjuntivo en el castellano suele traducirse así en el inglés.
EJ: Te llamaré cuando llegue - I will phone you when I arrive.
También se use may/might  a veces.
Ej: No nos responsabilizamos de cualquier defecto que tenga.
We cannot be held responsible for any defects it may/might have.
Espero que esto ayude    Ciao!


----------



## Smac

It certainly makes a HUGE difference to see the complete paragraphs! 

All the comments and explanations by Doubter look excellent and I do not see anything that needs to be added.


----------

